# Nutrabio  extreme nitric stack



## MCBRUJA (Mar 8, 2011)

Have any of you ever tried NUTRABIO EXTREME NITRIC STACK?

it has

*EXTREME NITRIC STACK*
A-AKG
C-AKG
G-AKG
TAURINE
CITRULLINE
ORNITHINE
BETA ALANINE

please advice


----------



## mo1 (May 13, 2011)

*Nutrabio Extreme Nitric Stack gives insane workouts.*

NutraBio???s EXTREME NITRIC STACK is great. I use it religiously along with whey protein isolate. They just added citrulline malate and beta alanine to it which kicks ass. I take the stack 20 minutes before every workout and it supercharges my training.  No caffeine or sugars so I never crash that makes a big difference because a lot of products I???ve tried don???t last through the workout and make me tired.  If you read the label you???ll see why it???s so good.  No malto or dextrose just all active ingredients. It???s a hell of a lot more than a nitric oxide stack though, it???s loaded with creatine, glutamine and ornithine swell.  It???s more like a complete anabolic stack than just a nitric stack. It???s the details that make the product so great. Like the creatine, glutamine, ornithine and arginine are all the AKG???s (alpha ketoglutarate). The akg version makes the active much more bioavailable. What???s important here is that a 2:1 ratio of active to AKG, that means for example, 2 parts of arginine to one part AKG. This is important because the AKG is only the shuttle system for the active so you want less of the shuttle and more of the active. Most companies use a 1:1 ratio because it???s half the price. However, you get way too much AKG and not enough of the active arginine, creatine etc., that you need. Sorry getting a little technical here and starting to sound like a nutrabio rep. My point is that extreme nitric stack is a serious supplement for serious athletes. It???s always in the detail and nutrabio is the best at that.


----------



## MCBRUJA (May 17, 2011)

Question,

is that a good idea to add some BCAA in this pre-workout?

please advice


----------

